# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.5.0 is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.5.0 is out! New models and USB loaders added!  *Added  support for Alcatel 5025D, Lenovo S860, Samsung SM-J110H, ZTE A510 via  eMMC and support for Artel GM 4G, Asus Z010DA, Asus ZE550KL, LG M700,  Vivo Y55A via USB.*  *New Qualcomm USB loaders added.*  *Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area.*  *Some adjustments and improvements were made.*  Medusa PRO v.1.5.0 Release Notes: 
 - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *Alcatel 5025D - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. help-mi)***Lenovo S860 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. help-mi)***Samsung SM-J110H - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**ZTE A510 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. help-mi)** 
- Added support for the following models via USB:  *Artel GM 4G - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. QobilbekRishtan)***Asus Z010DA - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Asus ZE550KL - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG M700 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Vivo Y55A - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* 
- Added 15+ new Qualcomm USB loaders for the following devices (Read/Write/Full erase operations are supported):  *Asus - for MSM8916, MSM8929, MSM8937, MSM8939**LG - for MSM8937**Moto - for MSM8996**ZTE - for MSM8996**ZUK - for MSM8996**Xiaomi - for MSM8998, SDM660*  ** SFR files created by users are uploaded into "USER UPLOADED SRF" folder of the Support Area* 
- Added new generic (common) Qualcomm USB loaders for MSM8917 and SDM660 
- Improved procedures of sending USB loaders 
- Some adjustments and improvements were made 
- Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area. 
- All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software).   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mobilis

لا اله الا الله

----------

